# Puppy not eating



## Danivalli (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry for another question I am sure you guys are sick of hearing from me. But I am overwhelmed with the puppy stage. Sky hasn't eaten much since she came to us on saturday. Yesterday she maybe ate a handful of her food and nothing so far today. I am giving her the Eukanouba puppy food because thats what the breeder said she was eating there. Any suggestions?


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Danivalli said:


> Sorry for another question I am sure you guys are sick of hearing from me. But I am overwhelmed with the puppy stage. Sky hasn't eaten much since she came to us on saturday. Yesterday she maybe ate a handful of her food and nothing so far today. I am giving her the Eukanouba puppy food because thats what the breeder said she was eating there. Any suggestions?


Sorry, I can't help with that one. I have a chow hound. Any and everything is ok with Loki. Even if he just ate he would eat again. I know others here had experience with picky eaters and its not unusual for puppies to not eat at first.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Inappetence - when your dog just won't eat a thing - The Possible Canine


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Have you tried wetting the kibble? Sometimes they like it better that way. I also remember doing a little hand feeding and putting kibble on the floor. Kongs and treat balls sometimes peak their interest to eat, too. They also sell a paste you can give to puppies to get some calories in them called Nutri-cal. Puppy is probably still adjusting to its new home but you don't want to get into a low blood sugar situation. Call your vet if this doesn't improve.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When my two were puppies they were eating Fromm's puppy kibble mixed with Wellness moist puppy food. You could try hand feeding a little moist food on your finger. She's adjusting to her new home. 😊


----------



## Danivalli (Mar 15, 2016)

I love you guys... so i wet it a little bit and put some small pieces of treats under the food and she ate it all up ... YAY


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Danivalli said:


> I love you guys... so i wet it a little bit and put some small pieces of treats under the food and she ate it all up ... YAY


Charlie only eats his when it's moistened too. Glad you figured out what she likes!!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Sounds like your dog is picky eater too! Foods to Give Your Pet and How this article seems quite helpful.


----------

